# Few system updates



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi all,

Having sold my car with the system last year, I turned my attention towards doing some restoration of my home rig (you've got to have tunes right?). 

I've been building or building on (swapping stuff out, replacing broken stuff, etc.) for going on 10 years. Almost everything here, I've purchased 2nd hand, with exception to the main speakers, which I purchased new 8 years ago, and have dragged them across country a few times, with my various moves. Ironically, most of this equipment can't be purchased anymore. The founder of VMPS passed away in December of 2012, Tact Audio went out of business a few years ago, etc., etc..

*Amp and Pre-Amp: Lyngdorf TDAI 2200 (room perfect RCS)*

I had a full Tact Audio room correction system that I adored, until the motherboard failed, and the unit became unserviceable, due to Tact going out of business. I later replaced that unit with a Lyngdorf TDAI 2200 room correction integrated amp, because of its close ties to Tact (sister company), and the fact that I can still get replacement parts from Denmark. It's a pure digital device, which only becomes analog at the speaker termination. Volume is controlled at the voltage rails. It's basically a power dac, with analog or digital pre-outs. It puts out about [email protected]/[email protected] This is powering my mains. 

*Sub Amps: Carver ZR1600*
I purchased a pair of Carver Professional (at the time owned by Phoenix Gold) full range Tripath based pro amplifiers a number of years ago. For what they are, they sound awesome. They also put out [email protected], [email protected], and [email protected] bridged. Basically bullet proof. I have each channel running to one of 4 subs. 

*Mains:VMPS RM30*
VMPS RM30 ribbon monitors. These are 5way floor standing monitors with 9 drivers each (1 Aurum Cantus G2si 7khz up-1st order, three 8" neo panels 280hz-7khz, two 6.5" active midbass drivers with two additional 6.5" down firing passive radiators 71hz-280hz & lastly a side firing active 10" bass driver 71hz down. All xo are 1st order). The front grill is actually a diffraction slot, designed to provide 180 degree constant directivity between the Aurum Cantus and the ribbon mids (from 280hz up). I think it does a pretty decent job.

*Subs: Tact/Lyngdorf W210*
I recently came across two pair of Tact/Lyngdorf corner subs. These are specifically designed to work with Tact/Lyngdorf room correction systems. They are passive in that they have no onboard electronics, and unique in that they are intended for music and not movies. Tact considers them more "super" woofers then "Sub" woofers. As such, Tact recommends unusually high crossover points (from 300-500hz), and given that they're intended to be corner loaded, they can play all the way down to 16hz. They're extraordinarily quick drivers, and have no problem keeping up with the ribbons. I currently have them crossed over at 325hz, and they blend seamlessly. The advantage of this type of corner configuration is that there's no reflection or back wave. Reflected and direct sound reach the listener at the exact same time. The other advantage to have large efficient drivers playing in the corner is that there is significant room gain, negating the need to run a ton of power, and they are extremely low distortion. Lastly, 70-300hz is right in the ITD hearing range. Having the subs placed all the way out into the corners, gives an extremely wide sound stage. The room correct time aligns and EQs any room gain related anomalies. 

Each sub has two 10" Scanspeak drivers firing into the side and back walls at 45 degrees and are 96db efficient. In my rig, I have two sets stacked, for a total of 4 subs, and 8 10" drivers. 

Anyway, that's my home rig. Here's a few pics.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

nice system!


I didn't see any of those brands at the Walmart, though..


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

cajunner said:


> nice system!
> 
> 
> I didn't see any of those brands at the Walmart, though..


Thanks man!

Unfortunately you can't buy most of it anymore.

Peter Lyngdorf is now "Steinway Lyngdorf" and it takes 50Gs + to swim in that pool.

Brian Cheney (VMPS) passed away a few years ago.

Tact is now defunct, and they stopped making the corner subs a few years ago. I feel pretty fortunate to have hobbled this together over the years, mostly grabbing good deals as they appeared. I simply don't have the financial means to play in the "audiophile" world.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Those VMPS mains are beautiful! What do they weigh? I have Aurum Cantus based line arrays as well and absolutely love them.

By the way, great vehicle choice. I am considering a CTS-V wagon for my daddy-mobile


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Architect7 said:


> Those VMPS mains are beautiful! What do they weigh? I have Aurum Cantus based line arrays as well and absolutely love them.
> 
> By the way, great vehicle choice. I am considering a CTS-V wagon for my daddy-mobile


First things first... Get the V. You'll have no regrets, that is unless you get an automatic with non-Recaro seats 

I certainly miss mine, but went in a different direction with a Cayman S. Problem is, now I don't want to weigh it down with gear and deadening.

Thanks for the compliment. As for their weight, they're fairly substantial at around 140lbs each.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Se7en said:


> First things first... Get the V. You'll have no regrets, that is unless you get an automatic with non-Recaro seats
> 
> I certainly miss mine, but went in a different direction with a Cayman S. Problem is, now I don't want to weigh it down with gear and deadening.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment. As for their weight, they're fairly substantial at around 140lbs each.


Yep, supercharged and 6speed manual is how I love my cars! First mod will be to up the boost and then audio, probably a Helix DSP, Hypex amps and Audible Physics drivers and the new RAW XBL tweeters slated for release this year...and more SI BM MKIV subs 

Damn, 140lbs is very substantial. Mine are 250lbs each, moving them is not a trivial task, luckily I have a hand truck in my garage when needed. I've been looking at VMPS stuff for the past hour but can't find any like yours, those are beautiful, kind of a combination of later model Snells and the Apogee ribbon towers of yesteryear. I bet they sound incredible!


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Architect7 said:


> Yep, supercharged and 6speed manual is how I love my cars! First mod will be to up the boost and then audio, probably a Helix DSP, Hypex amps and Audible Physics drivers and the new RAW XBL tweeters slated for release this year...and more SI BM MKIV subs
> 
> Damn, 140lbs is very substantial. Mine are 250lbs each, moving them is not a trivial task, luckily I have a hand truck in my garage when needed. I've been looking at VMPS stuff for the past hour but can't find any like yours, those are beautiful, kind of a combination of later model Snells and the Apogee ribbon towers of yesteryear. I bet they sound incredible!


Do an image search for VMPS RM30 CDWG. You'll find them and a few reviews. I've been admiring your line arrays for a few weeks. Very nice! I bet those subs like to boogie as well.

While you're at it, search for the V60 as well.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Cool, I'll check them out. Thanks for the kind words!

No more OB subs in my system, all sold to "downsize" to a single Rythmik FV15HP. But I am planning a dedicated two channel system with open baffle subs again, the bass is just so addictive!


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Architect7 said:


> Cool, I'll check them out. Thanks for the kind words!
> 
> No more OB subs in my system, all sold to "downsize" to a single Rythmik FV15HP. But I am planning a dedicated two channel system with open baffle subs again, the bass is just so addictive!


Nice. I was running a single Rythmik 12 before I added the W210s. FWIW, GR Research offers an OB version of the Rythmik Servos, that you can put into a single H frame for two subs or a W frame if you want to go with 3. I believe they were also developing a Rythmik/GR Servo 8 with a custom amp that would allow XO up 300hz or so. You'll find a bunch of info on their forum at Audiocircle.

Cheers!


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Se7en said:


> Nice. I was running a single Rythmik 12 before I added the W210s. FWIW, GR Research offers an OB version of the Rythmik Servos, that you can put into a single H frame for two subs or a W frame if you want to go with 3. I believe they were also developing a Rythmik/GR Servo 8 with a custom amp that would allow XO up 300hz or so. You'll find a bunch of info on their forum at Audiocircle.
> 
> Cheers!


Oh my, I am going to find it now, that sounds like what I will probably go with. Thanks!

Edit: Holy cow, now I am definitely going with the GR OB subs. Not sure how I had never seen them before because I am such a big fan of their stuff but these are definitely the ones! And the 300hz top end will match my AE Dipole6 mids perfectly.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Architect7 said:


> Oh my, I am going to find it now, that sounds like what I will probably go with. Thanks!
> 
> Edit: Holy cow, now I am definitely going with the GR OB subs. Not sure how I had never seen them before because I am such a big fan of their stuff but these are definitely the ones! And the 300hz top end will match my AE Dipole6 mids perfectly.


Do keep us posted!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Architect7 said:


> Yep, supercharged and 6speed manual is how I love my cars! First mod will be to up the boost and then audio, probably a Helix DSP, Hypex amps and Audible Physics drivers *and the new RAW XBL tweeters *slated for release this year...and more SI BM MKIV subs
> 
> Damn, 140lbs is very substantial. Mine are 250lbs each, moving them is not a trivial task, luckily I have a hand truck in my garage when needed. I've been looking at VMPS stuff for the past hour but can't find any like yours, those are beautiful, kind of a combination of later model Snells and the Apogee ribbon towers of yesteryear. I bet they sound incredible!


Does anyone have a link for info on those tweeters? Thanks.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Yessir I'll dig it up when I get home in about 30 minutes.

Edit: First mentioned here, not sure what the branding will be (I referred to it as RAW because I noticed it in one of Al's Flickr albums):

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/klippel-reviews-driver-specs/125443-css-ld25x-tweeter-2.html


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

That's pure PORN dude. LOL. Right sexy and I'm jealous.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Architect7 said:


> Yessir I'll dig it up when I get home in about 30 minutes.
> 
> Edit: First mentioned here, not sure what the branding will be (I referred to it as RAW because I noticed it in one of Al's Flickr albums):
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/klippel-reviews-driver-specs/125443-css-ld25x-tweeter-2.html


Thanks! Very cool, I want some.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Me too, I absolutely love my LD25X XBL tweeters so I am very excited to try these. Will see if Al will let me audition some when I pick up my center channel from him soon


----------

